# quick snaps



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

took these as I rehoused it


----------



## A.piscivorus (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice gab Si, bare feet? lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I see no bare feet :whistling2:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

nice addition si


----------



## A.piscivorus (Feb 8, 2007)

Didn't you notice when you put them on? lol


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

well I put her in there last night, then popped out to take a few pics, she was off of floor height though up on a chair, and I wasnt moving her just opening the lid, still though should of had shoes on really:blush:


----------



## A.piscivorus (Feb 8, 2007)

Never mind :whistling2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

could of been worse mate, I could of been hanging out of my head:Na_Na_Na_Na:

tbh, although not the best of ideas I wouldnt of dreamed of doing it had I been moving him at floor height that would be daft, it was safe all the time, in fact I havntr really seen him move at all yet.


----------



## A.piscivorus (Feb 8, 2007)

lol That was a one off. Nice Gab anyway


----------



## dannylatics (Mar 27, 2007)

is that a gaboon viper??? Different patterns than the norm...


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

didn't know you had a gabby mate 

Looks a nice one.

As far as movement goes they are the dumerils boa of the venomous snake world.

"i'm going to hide *here*"


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Mason said:


> "i'm going to hide *here*"



made me lol... funny cos its true


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

dannylatics said:


> is that a gaboon viper??? Different patterns than the norm...


Yeah it is mate, it looks to me to be an late 07/early 08 so the patterns vary abit while they grow up: victory:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Very nice little snapper mate :2thumb:...


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice gabby mate. Placid??


----------

